# City: 30 milioni per Jovetic



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

Mercoledì incontro tra la Fiorentina e il Manchester City per Jovetic. Il club inglese offre 30 milioni di euro.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2013)

Se vendono Jovetic, dopo per me accontenteranno Ljajic, sul rinnovo.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Luglio 2013)

Per il giocatore si parla di un contratto quadriennale da 4,6 milioni di euro a stagione.


Il manager di Jovetic è già in Inghilterra.
*Carlo Laudisa *‏


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se vendono Jovetic, dopo per me accontenteranno Ljajic, sul rinnovo.


.


----------



## sheva90 (9 Luglio 2013)

E' scontato che lo vendano all'estero.


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2013)

Almeno non va alla Juve


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2013)

Non è ancora detta. Vediamo cosa succede nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se vendono Jovetic, dopo per me accontenteranno Ljajic, sul rinnovo.



meglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per il giocatore si parla di un contratto quadriennale da 4,6 milioni di euro a stagione.
> 
> 
> Il manager di Jovetic è già in Inghilterra.
> *Carlo Laudisa *‏


Penso proprio di sì, uno dei due partirà, l'altro farà coppia con Gomez davanti.


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso proprio di sì, uno dei due partirà, l'altro farà coppia con Gomez davanti.



Rossi e Cuadrado dove li metti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Rossi e Cuadrado dove li metti?


Panchina ed esterno


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Panchina ed esterno



Panchina Rossi? Ho seri dubbi, vediamo com'è messo fisicamente..comunque stanno per prendere anche Ilicic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Panchina Rossi? Ho seri dubbi, vediamo com'è messo fisicamente..comunque stanno per prendere anche Ilicic.


Io dico che Ilicic non arriverà, Rossi partirà dalla panchina perché ad oggi non dà garanzie, cioè non possono, giustamente, fare affidamento da subito su pepito quindi faranno bene a far partire soltanto uno tra Ljajic e Jovetic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo "speciale mercato" è vicina la chiusura per *Jovetic-Manchester City, 26 milioni + Bonus.*


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229545 ha scritto:


> Secondo "speciale mercato" è vicina la chiusura per *Jovetic-Manchester City, 26 milioni + Bonus.*



A queste cifre, un affare. Per la Fiorentina...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A queste cifre, un affare. Per la Fiorentina...



quoto, quest'anno Jovetic non ha fatto tantissimo.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

sara piu difficile prendere ljajic


----------



## pennyhill (10 Luglio 2013)

Rossi è stato un bell'investimento per la Fiorentina, ma ha giocato 30 minuti negli ultimi due anni, dovranno comunque avere un’alternativa presentabile.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

ci contatno parecchio su rossi.
e se le cose devono andare bene con lui vorrei capire come si schierano in avanti perche cuadrado e gomez non possono andare in panchina...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

26 milioni per Jovetic sono tanti...cmq Rossi, Gomez, Cuadrado è un grandissimo attacco...in A e per l'Europa


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Luglio 2013)

In *Inghilterra* lo danno per affare fatto. 

Nei prossimi giorni si chiude, i Citizens sono pronti a pagare *30 milioni di euro*, mentre al giocatore verrà offerto un contratto di *5 anni a 140.000 euro a settimana, ovvero 7 milioni all'anno.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

boh...in Inghilterra dicevano pure che era fatta Thiago Alcantara al Manchester United...


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2013)

ingaggio altissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Luglio 2013)

Ma che senso ha dare un ingaggio così spropositato totalmente a caso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Tra Jovetic e Navas il City mi sembra una squadra molto fumosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

5 mln a Jovetic e 30 alla Viola??? Che fessi quelli dle City.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

Come riporta di Marzio in serata o domani mattina dovrebbe chiudersi la trattativa *Jovetic-City*, alla *Fiorentina *andranno* 27/28 milioni + bonus.*


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2013)

non capisco come mai la squadra piu ricca al mondo vada avanti con questi acquisti.
spendi bene e vai a prendere i migliori.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2013)

ma il city si sta riempiendo di seconde punte ed esterni o sbaglio....?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Come riporta la gazzetta dello sport l'ad della *Fiorentina *è a Manchester per definire il passaggio di *Jovetic al Manchester City.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Luglio 2013)

Gran colpo dei viola.


----------

